# Unlocked iPhone 5 wait times...



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Has anyone else seen any movement as to the availability times on their unlocked phone order? Mine has said 3-4 weeks since I placed the order on September 21st.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Additionally, any word on if the apple stores are selling the unlocked phones yet, or if we have to wait for these?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Apple stores are selling the unlocked phones. The one in Burlington ON said they will get more stock on Monday.

Cheers


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

tilt said:


> Apple stores are selling the unlocked phones. The one in Burlington ON said they will get more stock on Monday.
> 
> Cheers


Are you sure about this? I know they will sell the phone unsubsidized but I've only been told no when asking for an unlocked phone at the apple stores.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

I've only called the local stores here and they keep saying no as well...

What is unsubsidized anyway? Still locked to the carrier?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

tilt said:


> Apple stores are selling the unlocked phones. The one in Burlington ON said they will get more stock on Monday.
> 
> Cheers


Nope.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

scandy said:


> I've only called the local stores here and they keep saying no as well...
> 
> What is unsubsidized anyway? Still locked to the carrier?


Yep. It makes no sense to buy an unsubsidized phone because it is still locked. You might as well pay the same price for the unlocked one on apple.ca unless you are very impatient.

FYI to the OP, I ordered on the 16th(after I found out that the stores won't sell unlocked phones) and it still hasn't shipped for me yet... You won't see any update to your status until they actually ship it so you might as well just stop checking... The best indicator is when you see the charge on your credit card.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Fair enough. I'll just have to wait till the end of the month. Gives me time to pick out a good case I guess.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

scandy said:


> Fair enough. I'll just have to wait till the end of the month. Gives me time to pick out a good case I guess.


Yeah it kinda sucks since there were some reports of people getting their shipments earlier. To me it seems like production has either been diverted for the launches in other countries that happened recently or they just aren't making them fast enough or most likely a combination of both.


----------



## Shattle (Mar 7, 2008)

Ordered early morning September 21st, and it just came to my place yesterday. Waiting period is increased for now guys, be patient. And no, local Apple stores are not selling factory unlocked phones till November. Same situation as in states.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I was at the Bayshore Apple Store today to exchange a faulty Thunderbolt cable. There was a sign out front saying that unlocked phones need to be ordered online.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

tilt said:


> Apple stores are selling the unlocked phones. The one in Burlington ON said they will get more stock on Monday.
> 
> Cheers





jhuynh said:


> Are you sure about this? I know they will sell the phone unsubsidized but I've only been told no when asking for an unlocked phone at the apple stores.


Oh, sorry, I am not sure. I just assumed that any phone bought from Apple directly is unlocked. Therefore I did not even bother to ask the guy if the phone was unlocked! My apologies.

Cheers


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

tilt said:


> Oh, sorry, I am not sure. I just assumed that any phone bought from Apple directly is unlocked. Therefore I did not even bother to ask the guy if the phone was unlocked! My apologies.
> 
> Cheers


They are not selling unlocked iPhone 5 at the Apple Stores, only online. "When you purchase your iPhone from the Apple Online Store, you’ll get it unlocked. " - Apple Online Store


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

FYI, from the Apple discussion forums they are still working on orders from the 14th... Someone JUST had theirs shipped and they ordered on the 14th at 6pm.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

jhuynh said:


> FYI, from the Apple discussion forums they are still working on orders from the 14th... Someone JUST had theirs shipped and they ordered on the 14th at 6pm.


Well that's not very good news!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

_wb_ said:


> They are not selling unlocked iPhone 5 at the Apple Stores, only online. "When you purchase your iPhone from the Apple Online Store, you’ll get it unlocked. " - Apple Online Store


Also note that it is only for GSM carriers.



> About the unlocked iPhone.
> 
> The unlocked iPhone includes all the features of iPhone but without a contract commitment. *You can activate and use it on the supported GSM wireless network of your choice. The unlocked iPhone 4, iPhone 4S and iPhone 5 will not work with CDMA-based carriers. An unlocked iPhone 5 may not support LTE networks in all other countries; contact service providers for details.*
> 
> If you don’t want a multiyear service contract or if you prefer to use a local carrier when traveling abroad, the unlocked iPhone is the best choice. It arrives without a SIM card, so you’ll need an active SIM card from any supported GSM carrier worldwide. To start using it, simply insert the SIM card into the slot on your iPhone and turn it on by pressing and holding the On/Off button for a few seconds. Then follow the onscreen instructions to set up your iPhone.


----------



## loofmac (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey

first of all thank you for starting this thread I was wondering the exact same thing. I ordered mine on the 19th of September and the status still shows as processing. I guess for now we have to play the waiting game.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

I ordered mine (64GB Black) the evening of 15 Sep. 

Status had shown "Processing" with a delivery date range 11-17 Oct until today when it changed to "Preparing for Shipment" and the same delivery dates.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine just changed to preparing for shipment also today. I ordered The 64gb black on the 16 in the morning.


----------



## loofmac (Oct 2, 2012)

I wonder how long until they start preparing for shipment the orders received on the 19th.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

I was hoping it would deliver by this Friday but it's scheduled to come on Monday. Looks like they either got way less orders on day 2 and 3 of the pre-orders or they have been able to ramp up production nicely. I wouldn't be surprised if they started preparing for shipment for orders from the 19th in the next few days.


----------



## loofmac (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey congrats !!! Thanks for the updates. I hope you get to enjoy your phone soon. Can't wait for the status to change. I'll definetly give you guys some updates once I have any news.


----------



## loofmac (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys, a little update I ordered on the 19th at night and my status just changed to preparing for shipment


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Ordered mine yesterday, 3 to 4 week wait according to the website. Not sure how accurate it will be.


----------



## loofmac (Oct 2, 2012)

wonderings said:


> Ordered mine yesterday, 3 to 4 week wait according to the website. Not sure how accurate it will be.


My status went from processing to preparing for shipment in 3 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Does the following tracking info make any sense to anyone? Lol. It's still on schedule to arrive Monday apparently but seems to have magically teleported back to Louisville.


Louisville, KY, United States 10/13/2012 4:30 Departure Scan
Buffalo, NY, United States 10/13/2012 2:38 Arrival Scan
Louisville, KY, United States 10/12/2012 15:20	Departure Scan
Louisville, KY, United States 10/11/2012 1:01 Arrival Scan


----------



## killer007 (Oct 13, 2012)

why waiting time is so long?

i ordered on Oct 8, so will i be able to get it by the end of oct?


----------



## Rickyscv (May 13, 2011)

I haven't ordered yet...I guess I'm hoping once they get everyone on the assembly line working towards higher quality and maybe change the anodizing process to make the phones more durable, then I'll order and get a real great phone. Yes, I know that I could wait forever but I just want to spend my hard earned and in short supply money on something that 'just works' as advertised!


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Supply and demand... and at this rate, you'll probably get it in November sometime. I've ordered on Sept 21, and it still says processing, with expected delivery of Oct 24-30.


----------



## killer007 (Oct 13, 2012)

oh my @[email protected]
that is way too long hahahahha


----------



## loofmac (Oct 2, 2012)

jhuynh said:


> Does the following tracking info make any sense to anyone? Lol. It's still on schedule to arrive Monday apparently but seems to have magically teleported back to Louisville.
> 
> 
> Louisville, KY, United States 10/13/2012 4:30 Departure Scan
> ...


I think that the 4:30 Louisville departure scan is supposed to read:
Buffalo, NY, United States 10/13/2012 4:30 Departure Scan

Either that or we have the first case of schrodinger's iPhone.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Finally delivered(to someone at home)! Don't get me started on UPS as it was supposed to arrive yesterday... lol.


----------



## loofmac (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrats man!!!

Edit : I received the adapter today but that shipped from Concord Ontario

The phone is still in Louisville KY


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Just got my unlocked Black 64GB iPhone 5 today.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Mine has finally changed to "preparing for shipment" !


----------



## loofmac (Oct 2, 2012)

Congrtats to all of you and to scandy the OP of this thread.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks like mine is coming from ZhengZhou, China. Is that where the original orders came from?


----------



## loofmac (Oct 2, 2012)

scandy said:


> Looks like mine is coming from ZhengZhou, China. Is that where the original orders came from?


I think so mine came from there as well


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Yup, the iPhone factory is there, pretty much all orders ship directly from China for Apple.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok I didn't know if the original orders came from there too or if it was just the backlog that came straight from China.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

This sure looks like the quickest way to Edmonton now doesn't it?


----------



## loofmac (Oct 2, 2012)

Just received my iPhone 5 64 GB black today. I missed the delivery yesterday.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice.

My UPS tracking page says:

Louisville, KY, United States 10/19/2012 7:00 The package was left in a UPS facility / Upgrade to Saturday delivery

I wonder if that means tomorrow, or next saturday? Delivery was originally scheduled for the 25th, next Thursday.


----------



## loofmac (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks man. Wow that's a first. I never read that description. Btw when it comes to UPS routes for delivery who knows how they figure it out.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah they've always been junk in the past so I'm not surprised with that flightpath...

How do you like your 5 so far?


----------



## loofmac (Oct 2, 2012)

Didn't unbox it yet, my gf wants us to unbox them together. Have to go Rogers and get a sim.


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

My status has been updated and has been shipped...now in ZhengZhou...can't wait. Scheduled delivery for the 26th I hope they take the direct flight this time around.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

We can only hope! haha


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

scandy said:


> This sure looks like the quickest way to Edmonton now doesn't it?


I think the way UPS handles the packages(since they are all imported together) they all get sent to the main sorting facility in Louisville to be imported and redeployed to the regional sort facilities.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

That makes sense. Sucks, but makes sense haha


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

scandy said:


> Yeah they've always been junk in the past so I'm not surprised with that flightpath...
> 
> How do you like your 5 so far?


It's hardly junk - it's more efficient to fly to a central hub, then branch out from there, then it is to fly directly to the destination.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

John Clay said:


> It's hardly junk - it's more efficient to fly to a central hub, then branch out from there, then it is to fly directly to the destination.


Sorry I wasn't saying that the central sorting was junk, more the service that I've received from UPS in general has been junk.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

ZhengZhou, China -> Incheon, Korea -> Anchorage, AK ->Louisville, KY -> Seattle, WA -> Richmond, BC

Progress I guess!


----------



## loofmac (Oct 2, 2012)

Hope u get it soon. I was impatiently always checking the site to see where it was.


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

My pkg is at Mount Hope, ON, CA now. Maybe I will get it sooner that the scheduled delivery date of Friday.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Finally got mine yesterday and it's GLORIOUS!


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

I received mine yesterday and it is fantastic! WOW


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

It's basically a taller iPhone 4, isn't it?


----------



## killer007 (Oct 13, 2012)

Not quite... 
Better camera and with LTE hahhahaha
Also screen resolution is better...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

iPhone 5 is just a taller iPhone 4, the iPhone 4S is just an iPhone 4, iPad Mini is just a bigger iPhone, iPad is just a really big iPhone...

The things we hear everyday...


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah I wouldn't compare it to a taller iphone 4 at all. It's way faster, thinner, lighter, taller screen, siri, etc.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Finally shipped, should have it by monday as it does its round the world trip from China.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

wonderings said:


> Finally shipped, should have it by monday as it does its round the world trip from China.


Gonna map it? haha


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

scandy said:


> Gonna map it? haha



China-Korea-Anchorage-Louiville-Mt Hope-Concord

Out for delivery

UPS Flight 61


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

scandy said:


> Gonna map it? haha


Hope its taking pictures along the way. Its in Korea at the moment enjoying all the sights and culture I am sure


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

UPS is TERRIBLE. Following the tracking of my iPhone 5. It says its in Kitchener and it just sits there. Then guess what?! It shows up at work 3 days early and it STILL says it just arrived in Kitchener . Common UPS, this is very unprofessional  As you can tell, I am obviously disappointed in UPS's service and there is no sarcasm here at all.


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

wonderings said:


> Then guess what?! It shows up at work 3 days early and it STILL says it just arrived in Kitchener .
> 
> Well, enjoy your phone!


----------



## Gmac67 (Nov 1, 2012)

I got tired of seeing the long wait times and headed into a nearby apple store, bought one locked to rogers at full price, and then I call rogers and for 50.00 they will apply the factory unlock to it online! Cost me a bit more but I have it now. No waiting...in the meantime I now have to go through the process of selling my unlocked 4 and all the idiot low-balling that goes with it.


----------



## killer007 (Oct 13, 2012)

so, many ppl here ordered an unlock iphone 5 from apple.ca?

i am reading in RFD that this unlock iphone 5 will get locked after you bring the phone to rogers to activate?

is that true?

or i can still change sim card and carriers after i activated it with ex like virgin mobilie?


----------



## Gmac67 (Nov 1, 2012)

if you bought it at full price unlocked from Apple.ca you are fine, and in fact just go into an apple store and they'll likely give you a sim card free! unlike rogers who wants 10-15 bucks!
Crazy...as far as the phones go, factory unlocked is unlocked and you simply insert and use whatever sim you wish, provided you have service with them. I used my 4 all over the world, and now will do the same with my new 5. The 4 is for sale if you know anyone.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

Unlocked from Apple stays unlocked, regardless of carrier use; no fear of ever being locked.


killer007 said:


> so, many ppl here ordered an unlock iphone 5 from apple.ca?
> 
> i am reading in RFD that this unlock iphone 5 will get locked after you bring the phone to rogers to activate?
> 
> ...


----------



## killer007 (Oct 13, 2012)

but even if i get the free nano sim from apple store, i still need to go to virgin mobile to activate it right?
i can't do it myself i think

does apple store do the activation too?


----------



## jspence444 (Jul 15, 2009)

Another problem with getting a locked iPhone and then unlocking it via the carrier: if you take it in to Apple to be fixed/replaced, the replacement isn't going to be unlocked and you will have to go through the unlocking process again through your carrier.


----------



## Gmac67 (Nov 1, 2012)

I think they would activate your sim right there at apple and if not you should be able to do it via iTunes at home.
As for the unlocking, if you had an issue with the phone that meant replacing it I don't think you would be charged a second time when it was beyond your control. At the end of the day I have my iphone5, it cost a bit to unlock but I'm not in the masses still waiting 3-4 weeks!! Btw my apple unlocked 4 is for sale!


----------



## jspence444 (Jul 15, 2009)

killer007 said:


> but even if i get the free nano sim from apple store, i still need to go to virgin mobile to activate it right?
> i can't do it myself i think
> 
> does apple store do the activation too?


Hey dude,
To answer your question: you can activate new SIM cards yourself via the Virgin Mobile website!


----------

